
Moving toward continuous deliver/continuous integration - hvgoldie
Hey lovely community! We are looking to move towards a culture of continuous Integration&#x2F;Continuous Delivery - what would your top tips be when starting to make this change?
======
tedmiston
Start writing down the bash commands that you use to build and deploy your app
locally.

For manual steps just write down a description to make a "do-nothing script"
[1] to transition with gradual automation .

Then you can turn those into the rough draft of your CI/CD a pipeline.

If you use a common system there might already be adapters for your CI/CD
platform of choice to make it even easier.

GitHub Actions is a good simple system to start with if your code is on
GitHub.

[1]: [https://blog.danslimmon.com/2019/07/15/do-nothing-
scripting-...](https://blog.danslimmon.com/2019/07/15/do-nothing-scripting-
the-key-to-gradual-automation/)

~~~
hvgoldie
brill

------
Maria_micro
Moving towards a culture of CI/CD means that your team needs to move toward
agility, so implementing agile methodology will help your team move faster
into the mindset of CI/CD. Of course the tooling to use is the most important
part. Our tool Microtica ([http://microtica.com](http://microtica.com)) can
help you automate the entire software delivery process. Try it out and let me
know what you think.

~~~
danieka
This feels backward, I don’t get how CI/CD is dependant on agile.

CI/CD can enable some agile practices for sure, but CI/CD provides a lot of
value without implementing any of the agile methodologies. But having CI makes
it easier to practice TDD and enforce coding standards. And having a test
environment running the latest code should tighten the feedback loop between
developer and stakeholder. These are good things no matter how you organise
your work. So start with a CI/CD pipeline and then go from there. You may or
may not want to adopted ideas from the agile toolbox.

Ps. This isn’t directed at you Maria_micro, more at the implied agile
methodologies. “I saw the greatest minds of my generation destroyed by
[grooming meetings]”.

~~~
Maria_micro
True story! But the problem i see here is a bad implementation of agile that
unfortunately a majority of teams have. That's why they are stuck on meetings
forever and ever. Been there done that :) Agile practices (the real ones) are
similar to DevOps ones, and CI/CD is a major part of them. Automation will
bring you far along.

------
abatilo
I think one of the most impacting decisions you can make here is what kind of
environment setup you want. Do you want to only have a production environment?
Dev and production? Dev, stage, production? Depending on your answer there
will change the level of investment you need for moving that culture.

~~~
hvgoldie
Yes this makes sense

------
stoerfall
I strongly recommend getting your Git / SCM workflow right before implementing
Pipelines :-) Of using Git, you might want to make sure that everybody works
according to a defined work flow such as Gitflow.

Pipelines can only work if everybody strictly sticks to the rules.

~~~
trumbitta2
Also have a look at GitHub flow:
[https://guides.github.com/introduction/flow/](https://guides.github.com/introduction/flow/)
and GitLab flow:
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/topics/gitlab_flow.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/topics/gitlab_flow.html)
which are in my experience better suited for CD than GitFlow. YMMV.

------
Jugurtha
Can you describe your current workflow and tooling?

